# The Haunting of Le Noir



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I know this is just the firmware glitching, but I thought I would relay this interesting collection of glitches happening at once.

On Tuesday this week I got a low tire pressure warning, so after I returned home, I used the Tesla tire inflation kit to reinflate all of them to the correct pressure. On the last tire, the pump stopped working just after I got it to the correct PSI - the 12v power port decided to trip at just that moment and cut off the power.

Then for the entire next 48 hrs, the low tire pressure warning refused to go away. I even read about how to reset the TPMS, but decided not to do that just yet.

Today, the TPMS finally behaved itself, except every time I get into the car, the MCU reboots itself. Bluetooth music also glitches and stops playing occasionally.

This is all with firmware 2021.36.5.1, which I mention because I’ve had it for almost an entire month now - for so long, and far enough behind the current versions that I started to suspect the newer ones are failing to download or something. So I don’t know why it decided to go wrong suddenly this week.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

What is the history n the 12V battery??


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> What is the history n the 12V battery??


It's new as of 2020.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm going to guess that you might not have gotten the tire pressure high enough. What was the car saying the pressure was?
Don't forget that tire pressure should be taken when the tires are cold and they will go up as they get warmer.

And it is common for everyone to increase tire pressure this time of the year, it is getting colder. Both of my cars had to be pumped up about a month ago.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm going to guess that you might not have gotten the tire pressure high enough. What was the car saying the pressure was?
> Don't forget that tire pressure should be taken when the tires are cold and they will go up as they get warmer.
> 
> And it is common for everyone to increase tire pressure this time of the year, it is getting colder. Both of my cars had to be pumped up about a month ago.


It was up to 42 cold on each tire, I think I had them up to 46 or 47 warm (it's an analog gauge). Though the car was perfectly happy with it all day today.


----------

